# Best way to mount these to the front of my 1000 xmr.



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

I was thinking just hose clamps either 8" or 7"


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

My buddy uses 2 velcro straps, black.. Per tube and it dont move at all


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

x2 on the velcro.. quick disconnect for cleaning/etc, and it holds well.. that's all i have holding on the stereo in my Ranger.


----------



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

Ill look into that. It would be cheaper than using air duct clamps


----------



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm also using male and female connectors for the wire under the radiator


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have SS u-bolts on mine, they're little ones that fit around the rack & are drilled through the tubes(nuts tighten down inside, then speakers screw on). - Rock solid & no worries about someone easily "liberating" them if I'm not standing right beside the bike. 


I'm sure something similar could be done with a little larger u-bolt that would fit the rad relocate mounting tubes.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

put some dielectric grease on those connections ....and the straps can be found on amazon for like 10 bucks or so


----------

